
How Twitch Uses PostgreSQL - pritambarhate
https://blog.twitch.tv/how-twitch-uses-postgresql-c34aa9e56f58#.asn60cx9n
======
ajamesm
Given Twitch is owned by Amazon, do they have the same cost considerations as
the rest of us? Or do they get steeper discounts on EC2?

It makes sense to autoscale as hard as you like, if your cloud fees go back
into your own pocket.

~~~
mobiuscog
There was an interesting developer talk during the recent TwitchCon where they
talked briefly about this.

Also remember that even Amazon has running costs, and I suspect as the
autoscaling goes up, the profit margins drop.

------
pritambarhate
An interesting article about how Twitch manages their Postgres cluster of
around 100 machines.

Also their approach to use Aws autoscaling to scale read replicas is quite new
and novel to me.

~~~
merb
well I wonder how much man power they spend into their whole cluster. I mean
look at how much setting tweaking / load balacing / auto scale / haproxy /
pgbouncer / upgrade..

For the upgrade part I hope
[https://2ndquadrant.com/de/resources/pglogical/pglogical-
doc...](https://2ndquadrant.com/de/resources/pglogical/pglogical-docs/) will
get better and better.

~~~
ben_jones
Also the relative smorgasbord of DBMS that they use aside from postgres.

I definitely appreciate their transparency though it's hard to miss the "And
we're hiring" plug at the end of it.

~~~
merb
> it's hard to miss the "And we're hiring" plug at the end of it.

well I missed it. O.O

